# Crystal red ctd came home with me



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Radio


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yay!!!!!!!! Great color choice


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Dang! I first read that you brought some chick named Crystal home. Then I realized it was the car... Well not too bad either way. 

Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome! We'd love to see some pics.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats on finally closing the deal! Car buying, even if it's for an exciting vehicle as the CTD, is never a fun process...especially if you have to do it three times! LOL


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats on the Diesel! Can't wait to see some pictures. 


-Brad


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, sorry it took you a few tries to get the one you wanted. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats on your new Cruze. Post some pics.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats... you'll find your beating the epa mileage ratings right away.. This car is that good


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

View attachment 71833


Here you go 2 quick one


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

View attachment 71841


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats, looks good!


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Good looking car.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

There aren't very many cars that I would work that hard to own....a Cruze TD is one of them!!

Congrats on your new ride and it's early great gas mileage...it gets better as miles climb. Good luck.


----------

